# Promote spreading from newly seeded Bermuda



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I seeded Bermuda 12 days ago and got a lot of it coming up and growing well.

Unfortunately I have planted late in the season, so I've gotta do everything in my power to get this in good before colder temps.

What methods do you guys use to get Bermuda to spread more after just seeding? Is that something I should even promote? Or should I just be fertilizing well and doing all that I can to promote top growth?

If this was June, I'd not worry and would probably have plenty time to get full and spread.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

Fertilizer and mow often. You want lateral growth. Mowing often will help promote this.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

The same as what @DTCC_Turf said. I put down .5lb of N per week, water 1.5", and cut every day. I have been at this a little over a week and the rate of growth is excellent.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks! Yeah it's only 12 days after seeding so nowhere near mowing just yet, but I'll be feeding it very well over next couple months!


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

How high do you let the initial grass to grow before doing the first mow? Should I try to go we low as I can with my mower? I'll just be using a push husq so it won't be near as low as a reel of course.


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

Whenever it gets to the height you want to maintain it at, start mowing.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

You could do what I did and just get a manual push reel at the Home Depot for $99, or one off of Craigslist that someone bought but realized it was too much work/wrong for their type of grass. Set it low, and it's a lot easier on the new seedlings than your rotary mower, with a cleaner cut.

I started mowing my lawn when it got to 2" tall, and cut at 1 1/2", then dropped it to 1". Once I started mowing frequently, and kept feeding, it took off.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

@Colonel K0rn do those actually do a good job?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

sanders4617 said:


> Colonel K0rn do those actually do a good job?


Yes, they work great until your yard gets really super thick and dense and hard to push through. That being said, this year there were some times I couldn't cut all of the seed heads that popped up all over the yard in the front and back, despite mowing every 2-3 days, and I just used the manual reel to chop them down. For some reason, they wouldn't get under the greens mower, but the push reel took care of them easily.

Plus, it's an easy mow, easy way to get some exercise.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> @Colonel K0rn do those actually do a good job?


If you go the manual route, spring for as many blades as you can given that you will cut low. This will help to avoid washboarding. I was using a 14" 4-blade when I first bought the house and moved onto a 16" 7-blade Earthwise recently. It definitely does a lot better and has much less washboarding.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Are the California Trimmer Reel Mowers good? Guy down the road has one he's willing to sell, has 5.5 Honda engine and is 25" cut. Said it hasn't been used since 2010 and needs a tune up. But never any issues.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@sanders4617

@SGrabs33 sells them. I have one and it does a fine job on bermuda, it just isn't really heavy enough for thick zoysia. (I have the 20")


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Spammage Thanks for the mention!

@sanders4617 I am happy to answer any questions that you have!


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

1) I guess it depends on how much Bermuda do you plan on growing. I know right now you have 1000 and I wouldn't buy a gas powered reel for that amount unless the guy was giving you a great deal.

2) You want to push as much growth right now but we aren't far from the end of fertilizer calendar. You'll have to allow the new Bermuda time to store up carbs for the winter.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

rhanna said:


> 1) I guess it depends on how much Bermuda do you plan on growing. I know right now you have 1000 and I wouldn't buy a gas powered reel for that amount unless the guy was giving you a great deal.
> 
> 2) You want to push as much growth right now but we aren't far from the end of fertilizer calendar. You'll have to allow the new Bermuda time to store up carbs for the winter.


Yeah it's more about what kind of deal I get - but at same time, I'm giving serious thought to converting my back lawn to Bermuda (maybe sprigging). I'm looking at having over 10,000sq feet at that point.

Is a reel mower worth anything if your yard isn't perfectly level?


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

sanders4617 said:


> rhanna said:
> 
> 
> > 1) I guess it depends on how much Bermuda do you plan on growing. I know right now you have 1000 and I wouldn't buy a gas powered reel for that amount unless the guy was giving you a great deal.
> ...


This is what I'm struggling with this year. My lawn has plenty of dips and uneven spots. A reel mower makes you very aware of how unlevel your lawn is. 
With that said, I think my Bermuda looks better and is healthier being mowed with a reel mower


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

rhanna said:


> sanders4617 said:
> 
> 
> > rhanna said:
> ...


A front roller should help a lot with dips. It will lay evenly across the whole surface and avoid scalping for the most part; that is unless you have large valleys and hit one parallel.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

My grass is up to 2" in some areas.. and then I have some areas where it looks like the seed just germinated (which it did).

I'm thinking about a cheap manual reel mower (used locally) to cut the grass. Will that be ok to knock down the 2" blades to keep those from getting out of hand while the rest grows in?


----------

